# Dating and Relationships Section



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi there,

Is there a section for dating and relationships on this site? 

It would be interesting to read the stories and opinions/views on the above subject especially from the ones who decided to become a SMC.

Russki


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I have bumped up an old thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237132.0


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a good one too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319111.0


----------

